# Advice needed :)



## Amanda131192 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey 

I was just wondering what age people would advice me to put a lead on my ferret to walk around in garden and also are exercise balls good for ferrets? 

xx:001_smile:


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

you can walk them at at any age i did and i havent seen an exercise ball big for a ferret


----------



## Amanda131192 (Jun 8, 2011)

Okay then  and pets at home do then but not to sure if its a good idea?  x

Space Pod Runner Ball by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Nah, exercise ball would cause a major strop out, they wouldn't be able to do what they wanted to, get in a tizz, realise they cant get out of the ball and panic big time. 

aaaaaand you would miss out on ferret fun time :thumbsup:

your best bet with the lead is to allow them to get used to it inside the house, this way you can also make it as escape proof as possible. You would be amazed how quick they can wriggle out of a harness! xx


----------



## Becky321 (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to put just the harness on my ferrets when I let them out to play, this way theyre too busy playing to really notice it very much. After a week or two I was able to attach the lead on and take them outside, they loved being outside but they do try to wriggle out quite a bit. I had to buy the type of harness that is like a little jacket, this was best for my little escape artists as they cant get there arms out like the figure 8 type harness. Now I take mine across to the park for a little run around without worrying about them disappearing!


----------

